# Hey from New Zealand! (illustrated, of course)



## cheerupcharlie (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey there! I'm an 18-year-old university student, and since moving to the ~big city~ (not that NZ has particularly huge citites) to start uni, I've been missing riding, horses and the countryside terribly. My riding history is about as varied as you can get: as a kid I showed and rode Welsh ponies for my grandmother's stud, and then progressed to training and starting the young ponies; I blasted around showjumping and eventing courses on a hot-headed little part-Arab; I played polo for my high school; I've hunted, evented, trekked on steep hill country, herded cattle and re-trained ex-racehorses; I've fallen off more times than I wish to remember and have somehow escaped with no more than some broken fingers and toes (touch wood!). Last year I worked the first half of the year full-time as a hunt groom and exercise rider, with 6 hunters to work every day, and the second half I worked as a track rider at a breaking and pre-training racing stable. I still own two nags, the part-Arab pocket rocket (13.3hh, 25 years old and still out eventing!) who is leased out to a girl who loves her, and an elderly (she doesn't think it though, heh) TB mare who is currently turned out at home while I'm away. For the past 4 years I've also ridden a gorgeous, super honest mare who was my best mate and would help me out of any trouble. Finally, I spent a couple of months at the end of last year re-starting this **** cute polo pony reject. I miss these characters more than I ever imagined I would! I even miss the nasty, piggy racehorses at work. I'm seeking solace here, and I'd love to hear about your horses and get to know you guys if you can put up with my moaning about horse-deprivation!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm from NZ too  but im still in high school lol. What part of nz are you from?? I live in the *** **** in the north island on a dairy farm and have a hormonal 24yr young tb mare who thinks shes 4 with snaps. I swear shes got multiple personalitys  I've been riding since i was nearly 14 and now im 15. I look after a 4yr old mini mare who was abused and foundering who is now broken in, jumping inhand, doing tricks and slim under her hairy winter coat which shes already got back damnitt. Honestly its like a finger lenth lol its huge!
I've never had any lessons i taught myself to ride and i broke in the mini (gemma) on my own, casey my 6yr old sister rides her now lol anyone can

what are you studying at uni? is it victoria uni??


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

welcome to the forum


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Beautiful pictures and welcome to the forum!

I would LOVE to go to NZ sometime, what an absolutely stunning and beautiful country!


----------



## Hopeful (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Im 18 and have just joind from New Zealand, also started uni this year and had to leave my TB mare turned out at home!!! im missing riding sooo much and just horses in general of course haha so we can moan together about our deprivation  What uni are you at?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Welcome aboard! I'm an Aussie but will be visiting NZ at the end of the year. Can't wait it's such a beautiful country!


----------

